

Rijksmuseum API - scheiberspace
http://rijksmuseum.github.io
Dutch Rijksmuseum launches API to make its collection available for use in apps or web applications.
======
ismaelc
Hey, I documented this in Mashape, but can't seem to get a key to test it (the
Facebook login popup disappears for some reason) -
[https://www.mashape.com/community/rijksmuseum](https://www.mashape.com/community/rijksmuseum)

Does anyone have a key I can use to test this?

